

Ask HN: Learning Chinese Mandarin - quadrant6

I need to learn chinese mandarin but don't have easy access to real in-person tutelage, because of my location.<p>Can anyone suggest a good method, place to start, be it DVD or online etc.
======
qbproger
It's tonal, so speaking it correctly is quite hard for Western people. I'd say
try and find someone. Without someone to talk to you'll have a very hard time
pronouncing it correctly.

One of my friends tried <http://www.livemocha.com/> for a language and had a
positive opinion of it.

------
1331
LingQ (<http://www.lingq.com/>) is a service that allows you study with native
speakers online.

